# Hair Algae on HC



## Richard Dowling (11 Apr 2013)

Hi All

As im going on Holiday soon and didnt want to set up my new TMC Signature, Ive set up my Fluval Ebi:

Lighting - 11w Standard Lighting and a 28w Desk Lamp (8 Hours a Day)
Ferts - EI (the quantities recommended on AquariumPlantFood.co.uk)
CO2 - FE (Running at around1.5bps on average, im unsure what is best here. It hasnt been coming on an hour before and after lighting period as I dont have a second timer plug)
Substrate - Fluval Shrimp Substrate
Filtration - Standard Fluval Ebi Internal Filter
NO FISH

Im getting Hair Algae on the old HC Leaves (the ones that went yellow during dry start, the rest are green and healthy) Ive been trimming the HC short but the problem with that is it leaves the old leaves behind all the time.

Im also getting brown algae on the glass by the substrate which is also spreading onto the old HC leaves.

Any ideas what is causing this? It shouldnt be lack of nutrients, Could it be too strong lighting (39w over 6.6 gallons does seem quite a bit now Im thinking about it) or too much/not enough CO2?


----------



## tim (11 Apr 2013)

How is your co2 running 24/7 or are you using same timer as for your lights, I would guess your lighting is high for an ebi but if you can match it with co2 and nutrients plants will grow.


----------



## Richard Dowling (11 Apr 2013)

CO2 is on the same timer as lights as it has a solenoid.

I wasnt sure that 11w would be enough considering its depth and HC requiring light.


----------



## Henry (11 Apr 2013)

Raise the lights and up the co2. Get down to B&Q and get a timer. They do smaller ones for £1.99.


----------



## tim (11 Apr 2013)

11w is plenty IMO but you need to have co2 at optimum at lights on, whichever intensity you decide to run with co2 needs to run for a couple of hours before photoperiod if you can't get a cheap timer run it 24/7 at a lower rate.


----------



## Henry (11 Apr 2013)

I've got 36 watts over a 25 litre. Its about 15 inches from substrate though. With a decent amount of pressurised CO2 and EI, I'm algae free...for now....


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Apr 2013)

dowheim said:


> Could it be too strong lighting (39w over 6.6 gallons does seem quite a bit now Im thinking about it)


Hi,
Good thinking. Follow this train of thought and it will become clear that it leads to:



dowheim said:


> ..not enough CO2?


 
Hair algae or any filamentous algae is caused by not enough CO2.

Cheers,


----------



## Richard Dowling (12 Apr 2013)

Great, thanks guys at least I know what to do now


----------



## Richard Dowling (15 Apr 2013)

Back again, having monitored my tank the hair algae is still bad despite having at least 2bbs going in. I read somewhere else that hair algae can also be caused by Phosphate?? I am dosing potassium phosphate as part of EI, could I be over dosing ferts or am I definitely having a CO2 issue? As the tank has no stock i have been dosing easy carbo on occaisions aswell as CO2 injection so I dont understand this.


----------



## ian_m (15 Apr 2013)

dowheim said:


> I read somewhere else that hair algae can also be caused by Phosphate??


Bet you this was by someone trying to sell you some anti-algae stuff or phosphate removing filter.........Lots of people here use EI with high levels of phosphate and absolutely no sign of algae. I use EI and not seen and hair algae at all. So overdosing phosphate is not causing your algae.



dowheim said:


> Im getting Hair Algae on the old HC Leaves (the ones that went yellow during dry start, the rest are green and healthy).....


The clue is in the word "old"...the old dying leaves are rotting and releasing organics into the water, feeding your algae. So trim the dead plant matter will help things (as well as removing the algae).


----------



## Richard Dowling (15 Apr 2013)

ian_m said:


> The clue is in the word "old"...the old dying leaves are rotting and releasing organics into the water, feeding your algae. So trim the dead plant matter will help things (as well as removing the algae).


 
The problem im having is HC grows from the top so pruning only cuts off new leaves? If I chop down as far as the old there will be nothing left underneath


----------



## Richard Dowling (18 Apr 2013)

Ahhhh Despite overdosing easy carbo by nearly 3 times, having 2bbs of pressurised CO2 (no fish remember), and cutting the lighting down the hair algae continued to grow out of control. The reduction in light caused the bad brown algae to get out of control aswell as the hair algae so ive given up....£35 worth of plants binned. I'll chuck this Ebi in the cupboard and start my TMC Signature when im back off of holiday...Silly me for thinking id have decent attempt at an aquascape this time


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Apr 2013)

Reduction of light does not cause algae.

Cheers,


----------



## Richard Dowling (19 Apr 2013)

I read that brown algae is common in low light set ups??


----------



## ian_m (19 Apr 2013)

dowheim said:


> I read that brown algae is common in low light set ups??


Nope, often caused by new tanks. When I first set up my tank, I suffered this, quite bad. Just wiped off using filter floss and best all, couple of Ottos hoovered up and scoffed the lot in a day or two.

Here is the UK's Internet Algae reference James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide


----------



## Richard Dowling (20 Apr 2013)

ian_m said:


> Nope, often caused by new tanks. When I first set up my tank, I suffered this, quite bad. Just wiped off using filter floss and best all, couple of Ottos hoovered up and scoffed the lot in a day or two.
> 
> Here is the UK's Internet Algae reference James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide


 
Oh thats the page I was trying to find about algae! It helped me last time.

Well if there are positives to take from this - When I set up the TMC Signature it will have Otto's and will have filter bacteria whereas in this setup I didnt have a mature filter or any fish because I have no way of looking after them whilst on holiday. In that case im hoping the new setup will not have the issues ive had in this case.


----------

